# Looking for more.....



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

check out the OAA site you will find tournaments listed there for the year


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Lambton Kent have good events.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Lambton-Kent actually has a the First leg of 4 for 20 Challenge next weekend. Maybe you'd like to try that?


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

http://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_tournaments&Itemid=150

Here's the link to the OAA Tournament Directory. I'm not from your area, but I go to Forest City Archers in London and to Tavistock for 3D shoots, and they both are excellent places.


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

The shoot at Lambton would be exactly what I am looking for too bad I am tied up next weekend. 

I know the Nook in London hosts some indoor shoots are they doing anything still.


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

Maxtor said:


> Lambton-Kent actually has a the First leg of 4 for 20 Challenge next weekend. Maybe you'd like to try that?


Can I get some more info on this like how it is shot and the format. Just saw it is on Sunday I might be able to get there.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

its an IFAA field round similar to 3 d except that its marked and you shoot 4 arrows per target, 28 targets 112 arrows for the day, cost is $20, targets range in size and distance from 2cm spot at 20ft to 13 cm spot at 80yrds, there will be people there that can walk you through it. all shots are wide open and can have 3- 4 archers shooting at once in most instances, all in the bush, large practice range so you can test all the distances if you want. The specific rules are on the OAA website under field rules


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

I searched the oaa site but could not find anything on rules. Do you have to be a oaa member to see the rules??


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

nope, may need to look in the rules and bylaws section, or on the AC website do a search for IFAA field, I believe there is a direct link to the IFAA rules book there


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks like I am going to try to make it out. Is Sunday the actual shoot because Lambton site shows a 14 target and 14 3d on the 17 and the 4 for 20 on the 18th. Also is it a shogun start or just shoot when you get there?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

kwboom said:


> Looks like I am going to try to make it out. Is Sunday the actual shoot because Lambton site shows a 14 target and 14 3d on the 17 and the 4 for 20 on the 18th. Also is it a shogun start or just shoot when you get there?


 Not sure where you saw that kw, because looking at their site, all I see listed is the 4 for 20 on the 17h (18th is a Monday) See here: https://lkarchers.wordpress.com/


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Terry is correct only the Field round this year on the sunday, just come out, we can walk you through the whole round


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

Sounds good planning on showing up with my son in law.


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

Boy did we have a blast at the shoot. We loved it. Can't wait till the next leg see ya there.


----------

